# finding received past private messages



## rynker (Jul 28, 2008)

I've gotten private messages with the new TUG market place.  I cilck on them and when I get off the sight, I can't get them back.  What am I doing wrong??????


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 28, 2008)

rynker said:


> I've gotten private messages with the new TUG market place.  I cilck on them and when I get off the sight, I can't get them back.  What am I doing wrong??????



Are you looking here in the BBS private messages?   That's not where you'll find them - the Marketplace ads are a separate system.

Go *here* (you'll have to log in if you're not logged into the Members-only access system at the moment).  In the Timeshare Marketplace, click on the appropriate Ads You Placed link - I believe you should be able to find all the messages for each ad from there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2008)

there is also a link in the email you recieved about the ad message that takes you to the marketplace.

as stated above...there is no link between the timeshare marketplace and the TUGBBS forums.


----------



## rynker (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm feeling really ignorant now!  I've done what you've told me, and I still can't pull up my old messages for my ad.  I know I can't get them on the old forum.  I got the messages for the first time on my e-mail, and now can't get them back.  Is there a place that says to retreive past messages?  Am I blind?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 28, 2008)

you go here

http://ads.tug2.net

it takes you to the homepage of the timeshare marketplace.

if you are logged in...there are links at the top that will be clickable  (if they are greyed out...you need to click the login button)

the link you want to click is "ads youve placed"...which is the link that doug provided above.

from there you will see every one of your ads posted...and there is a column in each ad for "msgs"...it will have a 0 in it normally...or a number indicating how many messages you have.

simply click the number.


----------

